# two with white in one year



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok, so most of you have probably seen the albino pheasant I shot on the opener this year. Well, I have another interesting pheasant under my belt. I'll post a picture possibly when I get them sent to me by my friend. The "other" bird I have now has very little white on it, but it's still pretty nice looking. Only four of the tail feathers have white on the tips, and the head also has some white on it as well. The rest is normal color. I'd like to know what the chances are of someone shooting two pheasants with white on them 400 miles apart in the same year.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i would love to shoot an albino. haven't mounted a thing yet out of countless nice animals, but an albino would go on the wall for sure


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Ryan.Anderson said:


> I'd like to know what the chances are of someone shooting two pheasants with white on them 400 miles apart in the same year.


If I were you, I'd go buy some lottery tickets!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Tell ya what griff. I'll give you some numbers, and you go buy the tickets. And we'll split it 50/50. :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the bird. My dad always wanted to shoot one, but has never yet. My friend's dad got one the other day. I was just on the tail feathers, but it was still something.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I shot one early in the season that was over half white. If it hadn't been so shot up and still not in full plumage I would have definitely had it mounted. They seem to be getting more common as I know of two others who shot pheasants that were partially white. :run:


----------



## LFitchie (Jan 27, 2005)

I have heard that it is unlucky to shoot a white pheasant - has anyone heard this? Just how rare are these birds? Are they truly albino - completely white?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Those birds weren't partial albino's :eyeroll: they just had eggshell on them still! :jammin:

Just kidding! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## goosehunter09 (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats on the bird. All year around the area I live there was an albino pheasant but nobody was able to ever get it.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Late is better then never. Here is a couple pics of my two pheasants with white.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Or perhaps not. Guess I'm not sure on how to upload a pic into the forum. Anyways, I have the pics of the pheasants under my photo album. Sorry for the wasted space on the other post.


----------

